# Imperial Schrade Knives - Field Staff Wanted



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

where do you send the resumes?????????


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

Where and what info would you like?

thanks

Ron


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Hey Joe, just sent you an email. Give me a call when you can. Sent ya the bio a month or so ago. If you need my number again, just pm me or email me.

Talk to you soon,
Dee


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Howdy Mr. Byrd! I just sent you my resume and then I revised it, so I sent you a copy of the revised edition. I sincerely hope that you consider me! 

Dick


----------



## bowhuntingohio (Jan 23, 2006)

Sent you a email from Team BowhuntingOhio.com Ohio's #1 Bowhunting Website. Thanks


----------



## SchradeKnifeGuy (Jul 18, 2006)

*Sending Resumes and Pics*



LHpuncher said:


> where do you send the resumes?????????


Please send them to my corporate email account. [email protected]

Thanks

Joe


----------



## SchradeKnifeGuy (Jul 18, 2006)

*You Are My Montana Anchor Point*



DeeS said:


> Hey Joe, just sent you an email. Give me a call when you can. Sent ya the bio a month or so ago. If you need my number again, just pm me or email me.
> 
> Talk to you soon,
> Dee


Dee:

I received your information, and have it on file here. You are official. So, once I get the first round of Field Staffers processed I'll get all the goodies out in the mail.

How's the wx in Missoula? Just spoke to the VP of RMEF and one of our joint projects is in the hopper. I'll need you to possibly rep us at an event in your area. But will let you know more later. 


Joe


----------



## SchradeKnifeGuy (Jul 18, 2006)

*Sending Resumes and Pics*



LHpuncher said:


> where do you send the resumes?????????


Please send to my email

[email protected]


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

I sent you my letter. I don't have A resume but will work on one.
Thank you,
Danny


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Are Schrade knives in production again in the U.S? The ones I am getting from True Value are all made in China. I understand the need to produce some product in China, but I am wondering if any of the higher end Schrade knives are produced in the U.S. at all any more?


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

sent my resume......


good luck to all that apply and congratulations to those who qualify......


Thanks,
Matt


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

SchradeKnifeGuy said:


> Dee:
> 
> I received your information, and have it on file here. You are official. So, once I get the first round of Field Staffers processed I'll get all the goodies out in the mail.
> 
> ...



Joe,

Sounds great! Glad to be part of the team.

Missoula is dry. Finally got some rain last night, but if we don't get some more, there are some saying that the woods could be totally shut down for archery season!!  
You bet!! Let me know what you need. Where and when is it going to be? You have my email and number. :wink: 

Dee


----------



## SchradeKnifeGuy (Jul 18, 2006)

*Schrade's In U.S.*



AKDoug said:


> Are Schrade knives in production again in the U.S? The ones I am getting from True Value are all made in China. I understand the need to produce some product in China, but I am wondering if any of the higher end Schrade knives are produced in the U.S. at all any more?


Doug:

Yes, most of the models are now being made in China. However, we just finished a deal where my boss is backing a factory in PA. That factory will make some of the lines, and initial plans are rolling out to manufacture some knives here in Tennessee. We have started acquiring some equipment and are working on that project.

How many lines will be produced here in the U.S? I don't really know right now. 

Off shoring manufacturing has become pretty much the norm any more. One advantage we have is that my boss goes to china twice a year to oversee things. We have an on sight manager over there that coordinates everything, and ensures quality control. 

The Schrade product, in my opinion is as good or better in most cases than before. Even Ellenville based operations were off shoring prior to the problems.

Thanks for the inquiry. Email me at [email protected] with your address and contact information and I'll send you a goodie so you can see for your self. Plus I need to keep on the good graces of anyone from Alaska so I can come up and mooch next year. Hoping to do my Anchorage, Willow Creek, Soldatna, Cooper Landing, Upper Russian River sojourn again next year.

All the best


Joe

P.S. Would you please confirm here on the board the the state bird of Alaska is the Mosquitto. EvoTekShooter does not believe me when I tell him that.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Us Mfg...*

Joe, glad to hear that efforts are being made to keep some mfg. in the US. I think that if properly managed some US companies will survive, but they have to be willing to accept new ways of doing things. At least some companies are willing to still try, and if we fail, then shame on us.

I've worked in US mfg. for over 20 years and hate the pressure we feel every day fighting to survive.

Also, if you have not been to Alaska, you will love every minute of it. I got the chance to take my dream trip this past July and did some fishing in the Upper Kenai and the Kasilof rivers. What a wonderful place. You will love every minute of it and may have to be dragged home... I know that if my wife and family were a bit more adventerous, we would be packing as I write.

Here is the only King I caught but I only had one day to fish... (35# what a blast)

I'm still searching for a Schrade Spitfire, so if you ever dig one up, let me know.

thenson



SchradeKnifeGuy said:


> Doug:
> 
> Yes, most of the models are now being made in China. However, we just finished a deal where my boss is backing a factory in PA. That factory will make some of the lines, and initial plans are rolling out to manufacture some knives here in Tennessee. We have started acquiring some equipment and are working on that project.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Mcknight (Oct 30, 2003)

*sponsor*

Thanks alot Joe for getting back to me so soon, I am Happy to be part of the team .


----------



## ElkHuntingMag (Apr 12, 2004)

Joe,
Resume and images have been sent. Thanks for the opportunity to be considered.

Roger


----------



## romanc333 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Resume sent*

I just forwarded my resume for your review I look forward to hearing from you soon

Sincerely

Steve Rosenthal


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Joe- That was a very professional and candid response. I appreciate it. As a retailer the #1 question on get on my knives is "are they made in the US" however, the inexpensive price of off shore produced knives usually wins them over.

You are welcome anytime to visit my store, Moores' Hardware and Building Supply. We are the first place on the left when you turn down the Talkeetna Spur Road...just 30 miles north of Willow. 

Btw...the State bird is the Willow Ptarmigan... :wink: the mosquitos weren't even bad this year...LOL..:tongue:


----------



## rkrystof (Jan 3, 2004)

*E-mail sent with picture..........*

If nothing else, I KNOW you'll have a good laugh!

Rick K


----------



## SchradeKnifeGuy (Jul 18, 2006)

*Thanks for the response*

Hi Guys n Gals

Thanks so much for your photos and resumes. I will be getting everything going this week, so please be patient with me. 

I will be personally emailing everyone that has applied for the field staff.

Thanks


Joe


----------



## ishootbear (Jan 12, 2006)

You have an e-mail and pics from me.
Thanks ishootbear


----------



## the-ghost (Sep 11, 2004)

man im glad you guys are back! all the knives in my hunting kit are schrade, got a bear paw, 2 sharp fingers (love em) and a few pocket knives. all will shave you're face clean. schrade knives were always low priced and made to work tough. glad you're back!

i'd be more than happy to be a tester, but i'd be just as happy to have a patch for my pack:wink:


----------



## pa-bow-hunter (Mar 17, 2006)

email sent hope to here back from you soon


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Ct*

Sent mine in for Connecticut.
Thanks


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

email sent......


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

email sent Thanks for the time.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

i just sent you a email Joe looking forword to hearing from you.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

*Email sent!*

Joe, I sent you a email. Thank You for the opportunity!


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

*I'm your man*

Ha, Im in, in Wisconsin : )


----------



## qchunter (Mar 5, 2006)

*Field Staff*

You have a P.M.


----------



## cdfirefighter1 (Apr 26, 2006)

*pm and e-mail sent*

sent you a pm and email look forward to hearing from you... mark


----------



## RoccoB (Oct 13, 2005)

Email sent.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Would love to have more info on building a great working relationship. E-mail sent!

Thanks.......


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

*reply*

Hi, sent you an e-mail also!
Thanks


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

You have an e-mail Mr. Byrd
Thank you


----------



## SchradeKnifeGuy (Jul 18, 2006)

*At The Top Of The List*



vortexnick said:


> Ha, Im in, in Wisconsin : )


Nick:

You are at the top of the list my man. I'll invest you with some knives and goodies next week when you're here. Engraved your Vortex Sample knife today. Looks WONDERFUL. I think I'll have to have the boy's do one more just for me to keep.

Joe


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

SchradeKnifeGuy said:


> Nick:
> 
> You are at the top of the list my man. I'll invest you with some knives and goodies next week when you're here. Engraved your Vortex Sample knife today. Looks WONDERFUL. I think I'll have to have the boy's do one more just for me to keep.
> 
> Joe


Hey Nick, whats up with this engraving stuff? You really are the MAN!:wink: 

BTW, getting me an engraved knife would go a looooonnnngg way to helping me remember to ship out your Super Arm.:darkbeer:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Email sent from Bryan Miller!!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Joe Cima
Bend Oregon!
Hope we can figure something out!
Good Luck to everyone else!


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*field staff*

Joe Sent you a email and forgot the pic Thanks for the consideration on joining your staff. Thanks Rex


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

Email sent thank you


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Thank you Schrade!


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

You have a pm


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Wondering if you recieved my email...would have been from Bryan Miller, MI.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Sent email 2 days ago.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

*SchradeKnifeGuy*

i have a question about your knives. i currently collect blades of all diferent origin. and have reach somewhere in the high thousands in dollars of them. can you tell me what type of metal you use. is it high grade stainless? do you use demascus at all? currently looking for Demascus blades but are far and few in between now adays......

thanks

speed


----------



## SchradeKnifeGuy (Jul 18, 2006)

*Knife Blade Material*



speedcam said:


> i have a question about your knives. i currently collect blades of all diferent origin. and have reach somewhere in the high thousands in dollars of them. can you tell me what type of metal you use. is it high grade stainless? do you use demascus at all? currently looking for Demascus blades but are far and few in between now adays......
> 
> thanks
> 
> speed



SpeedCam:

Yes, we do use high grade stainless on most of our knife models. On some of the pocket knives 34OT and 8OT we have gone to a metal with a little more carbon in it. The old Schrade pocket knives would discolor and rust more than stainless because of the carbon steel. Folks have requested that, so we've brought it back to a certain degree. 

I too love damascus. I don't have any though. One day I will have a damascus blade.

Joe


----------



## SchradeKnifeGuy (Jul 18, 2006)

*Field Staff Selection Process - Update*

Just an update.

I have received applications from a lot of wonderful folks on this board. THANK YOU. 

I am in the process of review those applications and have already selected some field staffers, and will be selecting more in the next week. 

If you've applied, and have not heard anything from me, please be patient. I will get back to each of you that have applied.

Besides working the field staff, I am in the process of rolling out some new models for this fall season. The Schrade Tough Camo Series has gone through it's initial design, prototype, and testing phase. These are some super knives, and I still think my boss is crazy on putting a 19.95 retail price point on them. But, I don't write the checks. Anyway, I am heavily involved in getting these on the streets so it is taking up some of the time that I should be devoting to the Field Staff.

PLEASE BE PATIENT WITH ME.

Thanks


Joe


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Schrade Knife Company...*

Joe, greetings again. I was glad to see the note about Schrade planning on starting to manufacture in Tennessee. Will this be a new, modern knife mfg. plant?

Do you think the Spitfire knife will be produced again in the future?

Thanks and looking forward to hearing from you.

thenson


----------



## SchradeKnifeGuy (Jul 18, 2006)

*Manufacturing*



thenson said:


> Joe, greetings again. I was glad to see the note about Schrade planning on starting to manufacture in Tennessee. Will this be a new, modern knife mfg. plant?
> 
> Do you think the Spitfire knife will be produced again in the future?
> 
> ...


The Tennessee operation will be a limited facility to produce automatics initially. The factory that the boss is backing in PA will probably do 1-2 lines initially. So far, they've not told me which ones.

I haven't heard about the Spitfire. I know it was a good knife, hopefully he will bring it back.


Joe


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Joe,
I answered your PM this afternoon and resent you my resume. I hope that you got it this time. If not, please email me at: [email protected] and I will send the resume from there.

Dick


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Joe, I have emailed you my resume along with a pic Not the greatest photo but one of me at least LOL 

Look to hear from you. 

Tim Wanat


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Hopefully Joe got my latest email! 

Dick


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

Thank you Mr. Byrd, looking forward to working with you.
Bob


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

archer53 said:


> Thank you Mr. Byrd, looking forward to working with you.
> Bob



Same here.

Yep, GPR, you made the "cut". 

Get it? :wink:


----------



## RoccoB (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks Joe.
I also look forward to working with you.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

If we got an email back from Joe does that mean we are in?


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Thanks for the opportunity Joe. Look forward to working to working with you.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks Joe it will be a pleasure being part of the team....:thumb: J.D.


----------



## SchradeKnifeGuy (Jul 18, 2006)

*Selection Process - Schrade Field Staff*

Just wanted to let everyone know that I have selected several folks for the field staff today. Each one selected so far has received an email. I AM NOT DONE IN THE SELECTION PROCESS. So, if you've not heard back from me doesn't mean you have not been selected. I will continue the selection process on Monday. I am going to go fishing tomorrow (hopefully).

Anyway, thanks to everyone for sending in their applications. I need Field Staffers in N Dakota, S. Dakota, 1 more in Texas, Michigan, Southern California, West Virginia, Alabama, and Maryland. I know I am missing some here because my brain is mush right now.

What a great group of folks we have here on this board. I'll keep everyone posted.

Joe


----------



## buckhunter8905 (Dec 27, 2004)

Nice, I made the cut


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks Joe...Im so excited to be part of this...


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Well...mine was sent for MI so I hope that weighs in my favor.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Well...mine was sent for MI so I hope that weighs in my favor.


I'll put in a good word for this guy, if that helps.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Doc...Im pretty sure they dont have a spot for anyone in the whole state of Mi.... GO BUX!!!!:wink:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

drtnshtr said:


> Doc...Im pretty sure they dont have a spot for anyone in the whole state of Mi.... GO BUX!!!!:wink:



I so look forward to the game. It'll be a good one...people will cry...smart ones will just :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: until next year.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> I'll put in a good word for this guy, if that helps.


I just want to know if he recieved my email. It was scent from a hotmail address, the one I've had for 10 years, and I know a lot of accounts will automatically filter hotmail to the junkmail folder then delete it.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I so look forward to the game. It'll be a good one...people will cry...smart ones will just :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: until next year.


No doubt!!!


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks Joe. Look forward to great things.


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks for the opportunity, Joe.:thumbs_up


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*Thanks!*

I too want to thank you! I am looking forward to good things.
Tom


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Hey Sage,
I did make the cut!    I'm now on the "Cutting Rdge" of Technology when it comes to knives!    

I carried an old Schrade knife for over 20 years, it's blade had been worn down by too many years of sharpening and it had a piece missing from the grip. Sadly one day I some how lost it.  I almost cried when I figured out it was gone!  I sure miss that old knife, but I'm excited about being able to have another Schrade knife enter my life! 

Dick


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Do you need someone for the NJ area?


----------



## SchradeKnifeGuy (Jul 18, 2006)

*Jumpman -- I need some RMO's From Rock Creek Lodge*



JUMPMAN said:


> Thanks Joe it will be a pleasure being part of the team....:thumb: J.D.


J.D.

Are you and Dee going to the Testicle Festival at RCL? Darn i wish I could be there. When I was there in July, got to eat prime rib at Ekstrom's Stage Station. Wonderful as usual.

Keep the faith brother


Joe


----------



## SchradeKnifeGuy (Jul 18, 2006)

*Yes I need someone in NJ*



Jerry/NJ said:


> Do you need someone for the NJ area?


Jerry:

I sure do need a NJ Field Staff Rep. Please email me with a brief resume, contact information and a digital picture.

Joe


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

SchradeKnifeGuy said:


> J.D.
> 
> Are you and Dee going to the Testicle Festival at RCL? Darn i wish I could be there. When I was there in July, got to eat prime rib at Ekstrom's Stage Station. Wonderful as usual.
> 
> ...



Joe, 

Ya want some of those wonderful RMO??? I can sure get some for ya!!! Let me know. :wink:

Dee

P.S. I also sent you an email today


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

congrats to all who made it.........


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*pics*

Thanks Joe . Your pic is on the way.I will send it to you in the am. Looking forward to working with you and all your staff Thanks Rex


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks Joe...look forward to working with you.


----------



## bowhuntingohio (Jan 23, 2006)

I couldnt reply to your email you sent me it comes back i will email you again to talk more about the possable of helping out any way we can.


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

*Field staff interest in Idaho*

Mr. Byrd,
I sent you an e-mail message, but forgot to send a picture. I am not sure if you need any help in Idaho, but I am willing and able. I look forward to hearing from you.
Doug Pruitt


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Sent an E-mail as well, from FL......maybe he received it.:embara:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks Joe! Glad to be on board!


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Ontario, Canada weighing in!!!*

Hi Joe;

I will send you some info right away. Hopefully you are also looking for some successful hunters from Canada to represent you.

Rob Cadeau


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*e-mail sent*

Thanks for offering such a great opportunity to people Joe.

Rob


----------



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks for the oppurtunity Joe. Looking forward to working with you.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

if we don't hear from you can I assume you didn't get the email????



thanks


----------



## SchradeKnifeGuy (Jul 18, 2006)

*Selection Process is not complete*



LHpuncher said:


> if we don't hear from you can I assume you didn't get the email????
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


I am not done selecting folks, yet. 

I may have gotten the cart before the horse, but I wanted to let some of the selected folks know that they were on board. I will be completing the process on Tuesday.

Joe


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Hopefully I did send my info to the right email


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

If you sent it to [email protected] then you sent it to the right place. I think he is swamped with emails right now. But im sure he will be letting everybody know how everything is going as he gets threw all the emails. Just be patient with him. Thanks.


----------



## Biggamehunter73 (Jun 9, 2006)

*A sincere thank you!*

I sent my info to you last night. Thanks again for offering such a wonderful opportunity to us. God bless.

Jason B.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

LHpuncher said:


> if we don't hear from you can I assume you didn't get the email????
> 
> 
> 
> thanks




thanks, just wanted to make sure I sent it to the right place............


----------



## bhtraditions (Mar 29, 2006)

email sent from Iowa. Thanks for your time. Scott Sanford


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

*Michigan Calling....................*

PM sent from MIchigan...................

God Bless

Walleye REv...............


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

*Official Schrade Logo.....*

Here it is folks.....:wink:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Holy crap!!! That's kinda big, ain't it?


----------



## abqheat (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks Mr Byrd.


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

Email sent , Thanks,,

Brian Przysiecki


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Bet my Schrade is older than yours...*

Check this out. From what I know this is around the 1920's but don't know for sure. Anyone have an older model?

thenson


----------



## lte_622 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Pros staff*

are yall still taking pro staffers or are you booked up.
Im Laramy Estel and avid archer/bowhunter and would be more than proud to displays yalls logos at local shoots and events.


----------



## slimshooter (Jan 11, 2006)

E-Mail sent from South East Ohio.Hope to here from you.
Thanks,Josh


----------



## jkcckc (Dec 19, 2004)

*Email Sent*

Sent and email from Okinawa Japan, representing the military people here (we love our kinves). 
bet there isn't too much competirion over here, just wether they want to sponser us.


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

anyone know if joe is done....i sent 3 emails and have gotten no response either way.....thanks.......


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

I bet that Joe is Snowed Under with emails and requests! Please be patient, I am quite sure that he will get around to answering every single email that has been sent to him.  

Joe, 
If there is some way that I can help you, please let me know. I would be glad to help out and earn my keep! 

Dick


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*Same goes for me Joe*



grandpawrichard said:


> I bet that Joe is Snowed Under with emails and requests! Please be patient, I am quite sure that he will get around to answering every single email that has been sent to him.
> 
> Joe,
> If there is some way that I can help you, please let me know. I would be glad to help out and earn my keep!
> ...



Anything I can do?
Tom


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

im sure he is busy....im in no way complaining....just wondering if the folks that do not get chosen.....get an email stating that....

Dave


----------



## evotekshooter (Jun 15, 2006)

Joe is covered-up this week working on four projects. He will get back on the shooters list first of the week. Just thought i would answer for him,will let him know first thing in the a.m. at the show. SCHRADE National Pro Staff Gary


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*Thanks Joe*

Thanks for everything and I am looking forward in working with you wnd your staff. Rex


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks gary...


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Indiana Schrade Field Staff*

Joe, thanks. Look forward to representing Schrade knife and working with you.

thenson


----------



## Bunger (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks Joe for a great opportunity! I look forward to working with you.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Email sent....


.


----------



## SchradeKnifeGuy (Jul 18, 2006)

*Initial Field Staff Selection*

The first phase of field staff selections have been completed. 

I want to thank those of you who applied. If you were selected, then you received an email from me today. If you weren't selected in this round, be patient...round two of selections will take place in November.

If I contacted you by email within the past week, requesting more information, then you may also be placed into round one. 

Everyone that applied was superb, which made my job more difficult. I hope that if you weren't selected on round one, that you will not be disappointed. There are some great things up ahead, and you too could be a part of it all.

Once again, thanks


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

thanks for letting us all have a chance at being part of schrade , hope to here from you in the near future.


Brian Przysiecki


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks again Joe. I hope all goes well with your eye surgery.:wink: Let me know if I can do anything...J.D.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

These Schrade knives any good for gutting, skinning or butchering deer?


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> These Schrade knives any good for gutting, skinning or butchering deer?


Oh yeah! My first knife was a Schrade and my next one will be too!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Joel C said:


> Oh yeah! My first knife was a Schrade and my next one will be too!


Do they make switch blades?


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> Do they make switch blades?


I doubt it but...do you really need a switch blade slippy?


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Just a quick thank you, Joe.
May our association be mutually beneficial.

Ted Lebo


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Thanks Joe!! Great to have this opportunity to work with you. Hope all goes well tomorrow. Need anything, all you need to do is call. :wink: 

Dee


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks Joe and good luck with the surgery..Will be in contact soon..If you need anything let me know...Pro1


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I checked out http://www.taylorbrandsllc.com/

Nice looking site and very nice looking knives. :darkbeer:


----------



## SchradeKnifeGuy (Jul 18, 2006)

*Eye Surgery Update*

Just wanted to drop a quick note while I am lucid enought to do so. Everything went well with the eye surgery this afternoon. EvoTekShooter (Gary) drove me to the hospital, and waited around patiently while the procedure was done. They did LASIK on both eyes, and it went very smooth. I am so blessed to have an adopted brother like Gary. He has taught me so much over the time we have known each other. Not only about archery, but about life itself. 

The procedure was quick and relatively painless. It will take a few days for the blurry vision to clear up, but already I am seeing better. 

I want to thank all of you that sent well wishes over the past couple of days. 

Will I need to re-sight my bow now? 

Well, it's time for another Percodan and a sleeping pill. Thanks so much everyone.


Joe


----------



## 3-d Ben (Sep 13, 2006)

*Just emailed you my info*

Just shot you a Email hope it is in the twelve ring and hope to here back from you. Thanks


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Joe, Glad to hear the surgery went well....LASIK still scares me, as my wifes friend has had major trouble since hers. Sounds like yours turned out great! Get well soon.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Joe,
Glad to hear all went well!! With any luck, you will have to re-sight your bow in. :wink: 

Take care and get to seein better quick!!

Dee


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

Great to see everything has turned out well............YOU will be in our prayers for sure.........

Walleye REv.................


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Joe glad to hear the surgery went well...keep those drops handy.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey Joe glad to hear the surgery went well. Look forword to talking with you soon.


----------



## culleng (Aug 29, 2003)

*email*

Email Sent. Thanks


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Slippy Field said:


> These Schrade knives any good for gutting, skinning or butchering deer?


I think I have 7-8 knives total. Two are Buck, and the rest are Old Timer. Every deer/bird I've cleaned out has been done with those Old Timers. I've trimmed many a shooting lane with those, as well as made lots of fire sticks with them.

Joe, I'm not looking for a positiion, but if you'll be selling decals or stickers that fit on vehicle windows or bumpers, and the patches that we can sew on vests and jackets, I'd be willing to cough up some bucks and wear those everywhere for you guys.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Joe, glad things went well. I just wish they had Lasik procedures for hearing loss...

thenson


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Just wondering*

Joe;

I guess I am just wondering why I never heard anything from you. I sent the e-mail as requested, and now am wondering if you even got it. Not pushing, just not very trusting of the e-mail system, as I have had people tell me before that they didn't receive messages.

Please let me know if you received my e-mail. If I don't meet your criteria, so be it, I just want to make sure that you got a chance to see my credentials. 

Thanks again,

Rob Cadeau
[email protected]




SchradeKnifeGuy said:


> Just an update.
> 
> I have received applications from a lot of wonderful folks on this board. THANK YOU.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Give Joe some time he is a busy man...I've harrased him enough for all of you. He just went through eye surgery on Thursday and it may take a little to time to recuperate.


----------



## RoccoB (Oct 13, 2005)

Joel C said:


> Give Joe some time he is a busy man...I've harrased him enough for all of you. He just went through eye surgery on Thursday and it may take a little to time to recuperate.


:thumbs_up 
I hope all went well Joe.


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

Thanks! I appreciate the help.



Just give me a ring if you need anything. 





I'll talk to you soon.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Heard from Joe today*

Thanks very much for the opportunity to represent such a fine company. I hope to have a long and mutually satisfying relationship with Schrade. :wink: 

Thanks again Joe,

Rob Cadeau

P.S. I will have to change my signature line again.:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I was as well wondering if he had received it. I guess time will tell


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

3D-GURU said:


> Joe;
> 
> I guess I am just wondering why I never heard anything from you. I sent the e-mail as requested, and now am wondering if you even got it. Not pushing, just not very trusting of the e-mail system, as I have had people tell me before that they didn't receive messages.
> 
> ...



don't feel bad, I was one of the first to reply to this thread and haven't heard anything yet........


----------



## ozhuntsman (Aug 13, 2005)

Cheers Joe, this will be great all round :wink:


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Good to hear your surgery went well. Rest up and we will talk to you soon.


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

LHpuncher said:


> don't feel bad, I was one of the first to reply to this thread and haven't heard anything yet........


Ditto.


----------



## larrydenise6573 (Jul 19, 2006)

*E-mail sent...*

Joe,
Sorry that I was so late getting you an e-mail but I just ran accross this thread today. Please let me know if any of the information that I sent ot you sound interesting and we'll talk more on the matter later.
Thanks,
Larry


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

i guess im not really to worried if you had recieved my email...because it seems that some others have not heard anything back either...and i understand your busy......also...im glad your feeling better......


was just hoping that you or someone with the knowledge could let us know when your done picking so i could quit looking for an email from you......

thanks.........


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

If anyone has pics of thier favorite Schrade knives you can post them here:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=385427


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

*Thanks Joe*

Appreciate the opportunity to work with you and Schrade in gettin' the word out about a great company with great products!


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LADYRED (Nov 29, 2005)

*Good Healing*

Joe...hope All Is Healing Fast ......i Was Thinking Of Do The Eye Thing...but So Far Don't Have The Gut's......have Sent You Pm's And Hoping To Hear From You ...did You Recieve Them ?...thanks Lady Red


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

I would like to remove my name from the list, I am no longer intrested............




thank you,
Matt


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

this one will probaly get kicked off and I am sorry but I live neer ellenville and alot of my friends lost jobs. I field tested some new product but the whole town still suffers but hey china is doing great the fact that they would blow us up if they could does not matter schrade does not deserve the support of american hunters

again admin when you pull this I know why and I am sorry


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

LHpuncher said:


> I would like to remove my name from the list, I am no longer intrested............
> 
> 
> 
> ...




me to please.....but then again im not sure im on a list.....i cant even get a confirmation that you recieved my emails.....would have thought that everyone that emailed you would at minimun be told that you recieved it....


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

nontypical 12 said:


> this one will probaly get kicked off and I am sorry but I live neer ellenville and alot of my friends lost jobs. I field tested some new product but the whole town still suffers but hey china is doing great the fact that they would blow us up if they could does not matter schrade does not deserve the support of american hunters
> 
> again admin when you pull this I know why and I am sorry


Don't be sorry!

You are right!


----------



## SchradeKnifeGuy (Jul 18, 2006)

*Field Staff Selections, Etc.*

I have noticed that some folks are seemingly upset because I have not emailed each and every person that sent in emails wanting to be on the Field Staff. 

First, you should realize that I have been bombarded with emails of folks wanting to represent the company. I have looked at each and every resume, and email. During this first phase of selection process I have chosen nearly 70 people to represent us on the Fields Staff. If you will refer back to an earlier post I made on this thread, you will see that I announced the first round of selections, and that I would be selecting more people in round two which will be begin probably the latter part of October. Everyone, and I mean EVERYONE that has emailed, and was not chosen in round one is still in the running for the second phase. Please understand the logistics of starting a Field Staff program from scratch. First of all, I wanted to get immediate representation across the country. Secondly, I wanted to keep phase one to a manageable level (I would hate to choose too many people, and then not be able to service their needs on my end here). Field Staff personnel need to be confident in the fact if they need something from the company, it can and will be done.

I am going out of town for a few days, and will be back in my office on Wednesday. Please feel free to either respond here in this forum or email me at [email protected]


Joe


----------



## SchradeKnifeGuy (Jul 18, 2006)

*Your Frustrations and Comments*



nontypical 12 said:


> this one will probaly get kicked off and I am sorry but I live neer ellenville and alot of my friends lost jobs. I field tested some new product but the whole town still suffers but hey china is doing great the fact that they would blow us up if they could does not matter schrade does not deserve the support of american hunters
> 
> again admin when you pull this I know why and I am sorry


I for one hope that the administrators don't remove your post. You have every right to share your thoughts. 

One thing you fail to mention is the mismanagement of the original company, which ultimately led to their filing Chapter 7 bankruptcy. Yes, it was a chapter 7 since it was a privately owned company. Secondly, you fail to mention that the Ellenville based company was already outsourcing manufacturing to China. The last several years minimal lines were being made in Ellenville. 

I for one am deeply saddened by the fact that people in Ellenville, and surrounding areas lost their jobs. But, that is no fault of Taylor Brands, LLC. My boss purchased the I.P. at bankruptcy auction, and that's all he got. He did not get a building, he got some equipment, which he donated to another New York based company so they would continue to make some American made knives for him. He didn't get any existing inventory. It was purchased by another company. My boss faced a tough decision. He wanted to keep the Schrade product alive and the name Schrade, Old Timer and Uncle Henry alive and in the market place. He was already having some of his other lines manufactured in China, so it was his logical choice to have them made there too. Between fall of 2004 and SHOT show in February of 2005, he had a lot of the products ready to be back on the market place. So that explains that.

I could enter into a long discourse on what caused a lot of manufacturing to have to be done off shore, but this is not the place to do so. 

I don't want this to become a heated discussion about the pros and cons of offshore or not. And, this will be the only response I will make to this topic. You certainly have the right to purchase one of our knives or not.


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

SchradeKnifeGuy said:


> I have noticed that some folks are seemingly upset because I have not emailed each and every person that sent in emails wanting to be on the Field Staff.
> 
> First, you should realize that I have been bombarded with emails of folks wanting to represent the company. I have looked at each and every resume, and email. During this first phase of selection process I have chosen nearly 70 people to represent us on the Fields Staff. If you will refer back to an earlier post I made on this thread, you will see that I announced the first round of selections, and that I would be selecting more people in round two which will be begin probably the latter part of October. Everyone, and I mean EVERYONE that has emailed, and was not chosen in round one is still in the running for the second phase. Please understand the logistics of starting a Field Staff program from scratch. First of all, I wanted to get immediate representation across the country. Secondly, I wanted to keep phase one to a manageable level (I would hate to choose too many people, and then not be able to service their needs on my end here). Field Staff personnel need to be confident in the fact if they need something from the company, it can and will be done.
> 
> ...



well thank you joe for the update......


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Thanks...*

Joe, thanks. I work in manufacturing and see every day the pressures of keeping manufacturing in the U.S. 

I appreciate the fact that someone wanted to keep an American tradition alive and that the Schrade brand will live on. You mentioned that your company was looking into starting a US manufacturing facility at some point in the future. I like that and that fact is one of the reasons I wanted to participate in the Field Staff program.

To survive in todays global market it takes tough management and companies willing to do things right. I want to wish Taylor brands and the Schrade brand good success in the future.

Thanks again and I hope the Field Staff program exceeds your expectations.

thenson


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

cutter10x said:


> me to please.....but then again im not sure im on a list.....i cant even get a confirmation that you recieved my emails.....would have thought that everyone that emailed you would at minimun be told that you recieved it....



agreed.......

I don't think they realized how many emails he was going to get. Most companies that do this thing go through all the applications and then announce everybody all at once. It's fine, It's not the end of the world for me. I'm sure schrade is a great company and make great products. I wish them the best, but I cannot in good concience represent them.



Best Wishes to all and good luck to all who applied...........



thanks,
Matt


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Joe is here to represent the company and the products...weather it be made in China, Vietnam, Cambodia...or the United States... you are probably wearing a pair of jeans or an undergarment that was made over sea's ...are you complaining about that...no I didn't think so; yes I do understand some heartache to the situation, however one man can only do so much... The gentleman made it clear as of his previous post who was selected via E-MAIL and that ANOTHER selection will concure...folks please be patient...:wink: 

J.D.


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

SchradeKnifeGuy said:


> I for one hope that the administrators don't remove your post. You have every right to share your thoughts.
> 
> One thing you fail to mention is the mismanagement of the original company, which ultimately led to their filing Chapter 7 bankruptcy. Yes, it was a chapter 7 since it was a privately owned company. Secondly, you fail to mention that the Ellenville based company was already outsourcing manufacturing to China. The last several years minimal lines were being made in Ellenville.
> 
> ...


I like you explanation I did not comment on missmanagement it was a topic that I did not know about. I did not know that someone new bought the company. I thought they just closed up. then when I read your post for field reps I thought the company just moved over seas. thanks for info


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I think everyone should just be patient with Joe as he is only one person. He probably didn't think there would be this big of a response. And he did say there was to be another round in the near future. You can only imagine how overwhelmed the man is. Turn the tables, how would you feel if it were you that had recieved all the emails that he has undoubtedly recieved? 

Joe, personally I think you are doing a very good job! Keep up the good work and if you need anything, just let me know. 

Dee


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*All is well*

Joe glad to here that things went well and welcome back with us. Thanks for all the support you have givin all of us and if there is anything any of us can do I am sure you have all the support from us on the staff.Thanks again Rex


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

featherlite said:


> Joe glad to here that things went well and welcome back with us. Thanks for all the support you have givin all of us and if there is anything any of us can do I am sure you have all the support from us on the staff.Thanks again Rex


Joe the same goes for most of those of us that didn't get picked........Please don't let a few unhappy people spoil it for all the rest on here........YOU will find that most of us are just happy for the chance to have you look at our emails........here's wishing you good health..

God Bless
REv................


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Joe let me start by saying congrats on a great idea! I've recently submitted my resume to you via email and will wait as patiently as a child waits on christmas eve to hear from you.:teeth: Thank you for giving all of us here on AT the oppratunity to represent your company.

Also I'm glad to hear that your surgery went well.

Keep up the great job representing Imperial Schrade Knives!!


----------

